# 501 upgrade?



## andrzejpw (Apr 23, 2002)

When is the new software coming out for the 501? Shouldn't it this week or the next?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All of the 501s are supposed to be upgraded by the end of July. I'm still waiting on it myself.


----------

